# Salt Lake City RPG game



## drmobius (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi.  I'm looking to start up a new RPG group.  I can run a number of different systems depending on the players' interests.  In particular, I would enjoy running TORG, D&D 3rd Edition, or Star Wars.  If you're looking to join a new game, drop me an e-mail (cedasutta@yahoo.com).

Ideally this would be a group that could find the time to meet once a week or every other week.  Of course, I have a busy schedule too; so I'm pretty flexible.

--Bob.


----------

